
Israel's tech sector faces challenge from shortage of workers - jamesjue
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-israel-tech-employment-idUSKBN1OF06T
======
jackfraser
The obvious solution for this is for them to embrace the same solution that's
working so well in other countries - embrace immigration and bring foreign
workers in to shore up their own workforce.

